# Potential Fin Rot? Help?



## RoxMad (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi there,

I have had a Blood Parrot Cichlid for 6 years now. He is the sole resident of a 20 gallon tank, and I have a Fluval C4 filter on it. I do 25% water changes every week, and treat new water with SeaChem Neutral Regulator and Prime. I add Stress Coat and Stress Zyme during the changes, as well as 1 tbsp of freshwater aquarium salt. I change the carbon in the filter monthly, change the foam bi-monthly (rinse inbetween months), and change 75% of the biological nodes every 3 months. I have recently noticed that his dorsal fin appears jagged, with the spines protruding more than the membranes, and sometimes even appearing to break at the tips. The edges of the fins appear dark (rather than the white, which most people report with fin rot) in some places. His water temp was roughly 75 degrees F, and I've bumped it up to 80. I added an aerator to the tank on Monday, and began treating with API Fungal Care. I just gave him the second dose today.

I cannot imagine that poor water quality would be a factor here. I did read that outdated food can cause it, and I have been feeding food that I purchased with my first parrot, 7 years ago. I feed New Life Spectrum Community formula, and recently ordered NLS Cichlid formula for him.

Does this sound like fin rot to anyone else? How do I tell if the treatment is working? Is there anything I could be doing better for him? Thank you for any and all help!!


----------



## CADuke (Aug 17, 2015)

Have you removed the carbon while treating? It will absorb the Meds and make it less effective.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got the same thing going on with one of my male bettas right now, but with my betta it's because he's going underneath the spiderwood driftwood in my tank and tearing up his dorsal fin. Do you have any decorations/plants/etc. that have sharp edges that he might be snagging on?

Do you have a water testing kit? I'm not worried about your tank water as much as what you're putting in the tank, i.e. tap water. I remember in Utah my water would change drastically when they switched the municipal water supply from reservoir water (snowmelt, relatively soft) to well water (super alkaline/hard). If your municipal water supply started chlorinating the supply, and you're not treating with a water conditioner/dechlorinator, that might be why the fins are getting jagged.


----------

